# Is it ever gonna be fishable



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

every weekend rive is 30 plus rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

No, never again. Sell all your gear and take up needlepoint... 

Find a good lake, pond or creek to fish.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

One of the advantages to living in this area is the availability of different bodies of water. Musky is right, when the river is not right I go to another body of water. Something is always producing.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

It is a nice chocolate color though.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We fished it last weekend from the boat. Main river was chocolate milk and up 8' over normal pool. The creeks we hit looked good but couldn't buy a bite. Only caught 2 smallmouth and a largemouth in 6 hours and we weren't really bass fishing. There is no consistency right now, the level just keeps yo-yoing every week.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Seems it's been that way for the last 2 years
I've gave up on trying to fish it anytime of the year


----------

